

Protocol-oriented programming in Swift - sdesimone
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/06/protocol-oriented-swift

======
sdesimone
"At WWDC 2015, Dave Abrahams, of C++/Boost fame and now lead of the Swift
Standard Library group at Apple, introduced Swift as a Protocol-oriented
language, and showed how protocols can be used to improve your code."

